# 7in 6 speaker audio problems



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Has anyone had any problems with the my link 7in 6 speaker infotainment system especially audio problems and screen going black. My 2017 Gen 2 LT RS has a problem when turning the audio up not full but just less than 3/4 volume. It's like there is a restriction where the volume goes down then up then down again. Also have problems with screen going black with audio. I have tried with the dealership other infotainment system identical to mine and they do the same thing. Should I just chalk this up to typical junk from GM or still continue to fight this? Dealer won't replace infotainment system. Dealer did an update which fixed the problems but caused steering wheel functions to misbehave. Thanks


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are having problems, and it is under warranty, keep taking it back until they fix it. That's what the warranty is for. If the dealer isn't helping, contact GM customer support. They will contact the dealer and help you work with them until it is resolved. GM customer support has an account on this forum, but they haven't posted anything in a long time. You could try contacting them through the forum. They also have a toll free number you can call. The radios are not junk. They are made by Panasonic and are pretty good quality.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a claim with gm upper mgmt team. We pulled a brand new one from the lot and it's doing the same thing. The 2018 Equinox I have as a loaner also has the same radio and it's doing it to. Also the usb port is not working on the Equinox which only has 1400 miles. They did an update which fixed the audio problems and black screen but messed up all the steering wheel controls. I couldn't scroll through my dash menus. Panasonic has always been low quality through out the years. I'm not looking for Bose quality. My 14 Gen 1 cruze infotainment was not top of the line but it worked great. I guess they figured that out and made this one lower quality so ppl upgrade to the Bose system.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> If you are having problems, and it is under warranty, keep taking it back until they fix it. That's what the warranty is for. If the dealer isn't helping, contact GM customer support. They will contact the dealer and help you work with them until it is resolved. GM customer support has an account on this forum, but they haven't posted anything in a long time. You could try contacting them through the forum. They also have a toll free number you can call. The radios are not junk. They are made by Panasonic and are pretty good quality.


Fadcit has filed the Lemon Law with "Upper GM Management"


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for updating the post. All lemon law cases are filed against GM and not the dealer. Dealer didn't make the car. Engineers are supposed to look at the car. It has been almost 2 months since I got the car back which is not fixed and no engineers. A lot of time wasted at dealership and parts uselessly installed to not fix the problem. Had no choice. Not getting anywhere with anyone.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Best wishes getting issues resolved . Odd they wouldnt just swap the mylink.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

They don't want to cause it's too expensive. My friend has a Ford explorer that was randomly dialing 911. They tried everything till my friend threatened lemon law. They still didn't replace the infotainment system. They just gave them a brand new explorer. Don't know why they just don't swap out the system. With GM swapping out the system won't do any good. The problem is in all the non Bose systems. Gm has a real problem here.


----------



## Kenscruze15 (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone know if there has been any fixes to this issue? my 18' LT hatch has this problem and it drives me nuts. I still have the bumper to bumper, but it sounds like this is an infotainment issue, and one not specific to my vehicle.


----------

